# Engineer visa requirements



## simarm

I completed my engineering by Jun 2011 from VTU University, India…I have got my 8th sem certificate, but I did not get my convocation certificate. I am in Dubai now and I have job offers. The company is asking to attest my certificates. But I didn’t get my degree certificate till now. They have to issue visa as engineer as I have to travel most of the middle east countries . The college has applied in my 8 th sem for degree certificate . So please let me know is there any chance to attest somehow or can I get convocation certificate as soon as possible.I will be getting provisional degree certificate within 15 days.But will it be any use for me to get engineer visa. Otherwise I will lose many of my job offer…Is there Any way I can get soon degree certificate or any other method to attest..please help


----------



## nm62

In my University it was impossible to get it before the graduating academic committee have meeting every 2-3 months...

however the university was always willing to issue a letter stating that you have completed the degree requirement to graduate... This letter is not enough... Attested transcripts can be used for academic purpose but not for visa...

You company can give you any other status visa but not engineer... like technician or sales manager


----------



## simarm

Thank you for your reply...if they give visa as technician, can they change to engineer later, once i get the degree certificate.Also what about mission visa in this case...?


----------



## nm62

simarm said:


> Thank you for your reply...if they give visa as technician, can they change to engineer later, once i get the degree certificate.Also what about mission visa in this case...?



yes mission visa (is generally single entry) is a very good option...
I do not know if they will allow you to travel on mission visa...
Mission visa Dubai 

Visa status can be changed when ever you want but most of the time company gets lazy to do so... and visa status makes it easier to travel around... 

as far as you are getting the correct salary as stated on offer letter... everything is good


Why not work on visiting Visa (work on temporary permit ) perfect option for you


----------



## simarm

thank you, can you please explain mission visa in details, (according to the latest rules and regulations). If they are providing mission visa, can i go to oman frequently, as the comapany has clients in dubai and oman too, just like engineer visa..?


----------



## nm62

simarm said:


> thank you, can you please explain mission visa in details, (according to the latest rules and regulations). If they are providing mission visa, can i go to oman frequently, as the comapany has clients in dubai and oman too, just like engineer visa..?



No. you cannot move around on mission visa. (99.9% sure)


----------

